
What are the best books about history of technology? (in Tim Harford's Opinion) - DanBC
http://timharford.com/2017/06/what-are-the-best-books-about-the-history-of-technology/
======
DanBC
I'd be interested to see what other people's recommendations are too.

I know _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ gets mentioned a lot.

